

Why Ron Conway is Jazzed on Ecommerce - dmor
http://pandodaily.com/2012/05/16/why-ron-conway-is-jazzed-on-ecommerce/

======
abbasmehdi
I think (hope!) 20 years from now we will not be subjected to grocery stores.
The redundant, recursive process needs to go!

